# residence address vs postal address



## freebie (May 16, 2013)

Hi
What should I put in residence address. Is it suppose to be same address as in passport or I should put the address where I m currently staying from past 5yrs. Plz help


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Your residential address is where you are currently living. Postal address is where you mail goes to.


----------



## freebie (May 16, 2013)

so according to you, i should put the address, where i am currently staying.My only worry is, since my passport has my native address which does not match with the address where i am currently staying. 
will it cause any issue? anybody having similar issue? what u did?

And my posts/mails come to my current address. so residential address will be same as postal.


still confused but planning to put residential as my current address, and making postal same as residential.

Any suggestions plz?


----------

